# Weird blow-off noise



## andrewm2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a K&N SRI so the blow off valve noise is very noticeable. Last weekend it started making a different noise though. I was up in the mountains and would get a very strange noise when shifting or the letting off the gas (6mt eco). I can't really explain the noise but it is much different than the usual WOOSH. Almost a grinding type noise... I thought maybe it was just the harsh driving conditions (not really that harsh, I wasn't giving it ****)

Tonight the noise happened again when I was shifting from 5th to 6th. Anyone else having weird noises from under the hood during shifts or when letting off the gas/turbo?

I would just take it to the dealer, but the noise is not easily repeatable! I drove 350 miles back from N Georgia without the noise happening once. 

On a side note... just did the first oil change today... ended up having to put it back up on ramps to drain a bit. The 4.25QT capacity.. I think that may be a little over what it really takes.. try just 4QT's first! And go ahead and flame me for not checking it as I filled it up... my impala and sonoma took exactly what the dang owner's manual called for.

Thanks


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

andrewm2002 said:


> I have a K&N SRI so the blow off valve noise is very noticeable. Last weekend it started making a different noise though. I was up in the mountains and would get a very strange noise when shifting or the letting off the gas (6mt eco). I can't really explain the noise but it is much different than the usual WOOSH. Almost a grinding type noise... I thought maybe it was just the harsh driving conditions (not really that harsh, I wasn't giving it ****)
> 
> Tonight the noise happened again when I was shifting from 5th to 6th. Anyone else having weird noises from under the hood during shifts or when letting off the gas/turbo?
> 
> ...


 Taking you car to dealer to ask the why your after market intake is making weird noises probably isn't the smartest idea...just saying. i have Injen but it too will make a weird noise occasionaly...never had any problems though.


----------



## andrewm2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not convinced it is related to the SRI. I installed the K&N as soon as they came out. The weird noises just started last weekend. You guys think it could be related? Weather is cooling down.. don't know what diff that makes.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine makes this noise at low rpm, especially when it's cold and just started up. I think it's normal from what I've read/heard


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

so you put 4.25 qts of oil in it??...when i got mine changed the other day,,the paperwork stated 5qts?...either they just put 5qts on the bill..or they actually put 5 in the car...well it was free for me...and the engine is covered..so either way im safe...ill check it in the am..and see if its overfilled or not.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> so you put 4.25 qts of oil in it??...when i got mine changed the other day,,the paperwork stated 5qts?...either they just put 5qts on the bill..or they actually put 5 in the car...well it was free for me...and the engine is covered..so either way im safe...ill check it in the am..and see if its overfilled or not.


The 1.4 takes 4 qts plus approximately quarter qt for turbo


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I was under the impression that an odd noise like that from the blow off means that there's boost escaping elsewhere. Not a turbo expert by any means so someone with more knowledge will have to confirm.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

The dealership will probably charge for the whole quart, not just the partial quart, even though they run it through a metered pump....


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I also have the K&N but have not noticed what you have. You might want to check all your connections as you might just have a screw loose . If not, you could always reinstall the original intake and see if that cures it and if it don't THEN you can take it to the dealer and have it checked out.
As far as oil quantity the 1.4L calls for 4.2 qt and that's what it takes!


----------

